# ISO Leftover rice ideas



## Angie (Jun 16, 2006)

I have some leftover steamed white rice...what is some simple throw in ideas?  I usually put butter, salt and cheese on it but I want something different.  I love to add ground beef and spag sauce to rice as well...


----------



## Saltygreasybacon (Jun 16, 2006)

Left over steamed white rice makes excellent chinese fried rice.  Saute 4-5 slices of bacon in a pan till cooked, add mixed veggies, bean sprouts, snow peas, peppers and saute for a couple more minutes.  
Add rice, stir fry and season with soya sauce and hot sauce and voila, fried rice.


----------



## kadesma (Jun 16, 2006)

Angie said:
			
		

> I have some leftover steamed white rice...what is some simple throw in ideas? I usually put butter, salt and cheese on it but I want something different. I love to add ground beef and spag sauce to rice as well...


Angie, my mother in law use to make a torta with white rice. This is an about idea tho..one cup cooked rice, 1/4c. evoo,salt, pepper,1 tea. garlic powder, 2-tab. chopped fresh parsley, 1/2-c or more fresh grated parmesan, 8-12 eggs. mix altogether, put into baking pan bottom covered with evoo, then make small indentations here and there and put in a little butter, smooth over so butter is hidden,  and bake til well set and top is a light brown. Not sure what size pan to tell you, but we don't like a thick torta, we want it about 1/4-1/2 inch thick and the edges slightly crispy.
I will sometimes make tiny little meatballs about the size of a dime, bake or pan fry them, then add to a spanish style sauce, peppers,onions,garlic,cumin,butter, add meat balls warm through and put over rice. Easy just  a pain making the tiny meatballs, but the kids love em.
kadesma


----------



## Angie (Jun 16, 2006)

Yummm....thanks to both of you!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## auntdot (Jun 16, 2006)

Can make a quick version of moros y cristianos (Cuban black beans and rice).

Sweat some onions, add some red or green pepper if you wish.

Then toss in the rice and canned black bean soup, or just canned black beans, being careful about the amount of liquid. You have to adjuxt this by feel, this is a recipe we do by the seats of our pants.

If you want to add some tomato sauce or paste it will work, although generally prefer the dish without it. But this is your dish, not mine.

Some cumin, maybe a bit of garlic, perhaps oregano, your choice.

If you have a bit of pork available can always add some diced, or some ground beef.

Just an idea.

Edited to say a splash of hot sauce never hurt almost any dish.

Enjoy.


----------



## auntieshelly (Jun 17, 2006)

Try Lucktrim's recipe for Zippy Rice posted on this site.  Also, why not make some rice pudding with raisins and/or other dried fruit.   The rice torta and the fried rice sound  great.  I use leftover rice in zucchini frittata, too!!


----------



## Constance (Jun 17, 2006)

You can use it as a crust for a quiche. Just press the cold rice into the dish and up the sides.


----------



## kimbaby (Jun 17, 2006)

I always save my left over rice for the next morning for my fave. breakfast dish, rice and eggs 
here is what I do, I take the rice 1 cup if its just me.add butter and rice
to a frying pan, use about 2-3 eggs scramble them up with the rice.
salt and pepper to taste...
for a yummier variance you can add crumbled cooked sausage or bacon to the mixture...


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jun 17, 2006)

You could make chinese fried rice or make stir fry and put on heated leftover rice


----------



## mish (Jun 17, 2006)

Arancini is a delicious appy. Some are made with risotto. Here's an easy one for leftover rice.

Mix together about 1 cup cooked rice, chopped proscuitto, beaten egg, dash of oregano and basil, and shredded mozzarella cheese. Shape mixture into balls and roll in breadcrumbs. Fry in oil in a shallow pan. Another method is to cut the mozzarella in cubes, make an indentation in the rice balls, insert a mozzarella cube and cover the balls with the rice mixture. 

Here is an idea for a Greek-Style rice salad:

http://donnafales.com/recipes/2005/07/24/


----------



## VeraBlue (Jul 16, 2006)

*a hint of advice*

leftover rice is potentially hazardous if it's not cooled properly.   Please don't put the hot rice into a bowl and set it in the fridge, covered.   Instead, spread it out on a baking sheet so the cool air hits the most space.   You've got to cool it quickly, within two hours, (for it to be safe for another consumption)and that won't happen if you leave it in a bowl.

You've got the first ingredient for fried rice, now...all you need is some chopped vegetables, ginger, soy sauce and some brown sugar.


----------



## Claire (Jul 23, 2006)

What great ideas!  I always make fried rice (hubby's favorite).  

WE all like food stories here, so I'll tell on some of you may have already read.

There I was, in Hawaii, at an old beach house a group of us had rented.  One of the group was actually Hawaiian (i.e., she had lived there all her life.  Ethnically she was the mix that most Hawaiians are -- many Asian drops of blood and a few drops of Polynesian).  She had a chip on her shoulder, and didn't like haoles.  It was the last morning, and the fridge was full of the mixture of foods you get in Hawaii (how I miss that!).  I looked at it all and said we are having fried rice for breakfast.  The woman went home to empty her rice cooker (for those of you who never have lived there, every home has a rice cooker that is filled every day before work) and then she sat and watched me.  She and her children declared me OK and we were friends after that.  Claire's OK, not just because she did it right, but because she thinks fried rice is a breakfast food (hey, it is.  It generally has pork and eggs in it, right?)  I've told this story here before.  The only thing Angie told me to change from my way of making fried rice was to pour some cooking oil into the leftover rice and toss it before starting to fry.  Oh, and that it really should have had oyster sauce in it, but she excused me that because I was dealing with the ingredients that were in the fridge.


----------



## buckytom (Jul 23, 2006)

eidted: oops! didn't see mish's earlier post.

there's a gastronomic delight sold in pizza places around here called a rice ball, aka arancini, or arancini di riso. i think it's originally a sicillian dish made with leftover risotto, but i've seen them made with white rice as well.

it is literally just what it's name infers (no, it's not from male rice  ): rice, mixed with herbs, cheeses, egg yolks, meat, and it is rolled into a ball. it is then dipped in eggwhites, covered in italian bread crumbs and deep or pan fried, and served covered in tomato sauce.

i'm not partial to them, but some of the guys at work love 'em.


----------



## cjs (Jul 23, 2006)

What a wonderful thread this is!!! Other than Fried Rice and Rice Balls, I normally do a 'clean the fridge' rice salad with leftovers. 

Most times I'm just happy having a breakfast of heated l/o rice with some Sweet Chile sauce over it.....


----------

